# Vaping Causes Blindness... Uhm Okayy..



## Vaping Charm (22/4/16)

http://www.dailystar.co.uk/news/latest-news/506932/e-cigarettes-vision-eye-warning-smokers-vape

This article claims Vaping causes bad vision. And here I thought I got double vision while looking at tits but on a serious note I have a boil up my ass. This has to be directly related to Vaping...   

Vape on and Vape strong  

Sent from my GT-I9195


----------



## zadiac (22/4/16)

Yeah, I think my back pain is also caused by vaping. Looks like I'll have to quit that too......sigh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (22/4/16)

He says she says and no research backing anything they say. Looks like nothing more than click bait.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (22/4/16)

hands said:


> He says she says and no research backing anything they say. Looks like nothing more than click bait.


@hands is this the same hands that makes those sexy drip tips?  

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kimbo (22/4/16)

Vaping Charm said:


> @hands is this the same hands that makes those sexy drip tips?


The one and only


----------



## Vaping Charm (22/4/16)

kimbo said:


> The one and only


@kimbo those are some gifted hands I'll be keeping him close

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vaping Charm (22/4/16)

Vaping Charm said:


> @kimbo those are some gifted hands I'll be keeping him close
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9195


@kimbo what a coincidence, I started following you a while back because you said that you're very active on BoB? 

Sent from my GT-I9195

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/4/16)

Soo tired of this sensationalism. That formaldehyde argument has been proven to be debunked yet it still continues.. Absolutely ridiculous.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/4/16)

Vaping also seems to attract mosquitos, I'm being eaten alive as we speak 

I've tried blowing huge clouds of formaldehyde on them but it seems to make them stronger.

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/4/16)

"Studies have shown that e-cigs can have potentially five to 15 times more formaldehyde than traditional cigarettes."
I moved to vaping as smoking just did not give me any more satisfaction for my formaldehyde addiction. I now just drip one tiny drop and take 10 dry hits off of that. It works like a charm! 
I'm seriously considering getting a tank that supports the cCell 0.5 ohm coils, as I read on this very informative forum that it's dry hit heaven.

"They also can contain propylene glycol, which can cause eye and respiratory irritation and affect the nervous system and spleen."
Thank goodness. I coughed up my spleen while I still smoked, so at least I'll be unaffected.

"IRRITATION: There is a chemical in e-cigarettes that can irritate the eyes, nose and throat." I wonder what that chemical is ?
The 'article' definitely contained the same chemical, as it severely irritated my eyes  (and everything else I have)

Looking at all the other 'newsworthy items' on that page, I think that this site is likely the biggest source of click-bait that I have personally seen.
Bookmarked !! _NOT!_

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA (23/4/16)

This will probably be my last post on this forum since I'm going blind. Thank you for all the advice so far. Does anyone have a braille mod to trade? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/4/16)

So they told me about masturbation in the 70's

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Riyash (23/4/16)

Here's some brail for those of us that have gone blind due to Vaping to give you inSIGHT of what's happening here .... ... ......... ...... ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (23/4/16)

Vaping does indeed cause temporary blindness. But only till the cloud moves away

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## gertvanjoe (24/4/16)

Marius Combrink said:


> Vaping does indeed cause temporary blindness. But only till the cloud moves away



I came here to say that but you got here first it seems


----------



## GerharddP (24/4/16)

I'm usually only temporarily blind on the N1 between william nicol and rivonia offramps and only if i have to go to site early in the morning. After that traffic is clear enough to clear out the clouds...


----------

